# is it possible to tame a caiman



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

just wondering what your thoughts are 

cos i swear than mine loves to be ticled behind the head


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Tame is a word that gets thrown around a lot when dealing with reptiles. Personally I say no reptile gets tame. They get used to human interaction and stop feeling threatened by you.
And one thing that people often confuse for an animal "loving" something is closing of eyes. When crocs and lizards close their eyes in response to what you're doing, it is done as a way of blocking out the stressful situation. It is as far removed from loving something as it's possible to be without actual hostility. If you're getting that response, stop whatever you're doing.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

im taking the mick mate 


i like me fingers


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry mate, it's been a long day. I might be a bit slow to get the joke tonight. :blush:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

one thing though is when moving him as long as yourslow and gentle he is ok buy if his fet get grip on anything it changes verry quickley 

just off to bath me liger lol


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

lol. Yeah, best go myself. I've got to smear my face with honey for my bear to lick off.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

P.s. before it gets pointed out, I mean Bear as in a large mammal in the family Ursidae, as opposed to bear, meaning a large, hairy homosexual man.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats a shame :blush::lol2:


----------



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Tame is a word that gets thrown around a lot when dealing with reptiles. Personally I say no reptile gets tame. They get used to human interaction and stop feeling threatened by you.
> And one thing that people often confuse for an animal "loving" something is closing of eyes. When crocs and lizards close their eyes in response to what you're doing, it is done as a way of blocking out the stressful situation. It is as far removed from loving something as it's possible to be without actual hostility. If you're getting that response, stop whatever you're doing.


I wouldn't say that was the case in all individuals. My old beardie used to scratch on the viv front to be let out in the morning to run around the room, after 15 mins or so he would climb up between my bed and the wall and crawl onto my left shoulder. He would then look at me and if I didn't respond he would butt his head against my shoulder. I would then gently stroke the skin behind his ears and at the sides of his neck. He would close his eyes and tilt his head back. if I stopped he would butt me again until I resumed tickling him. After a while either I ignored him or he decided he's had enough. He would then drop to the floor, climb the chest or drawers and get back into his viv. I know that bearded dragons are one of the few reptiles that seem to actively seek out human interactions but the potential can be there in others. With snakes they do seem to use us as heaters at times :lol2:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

what about the bloke with the friend gaitor or crock cant remember whitch where he had brought it back to health from being shot and it came to him when wistled and he went into the watter to tikle it 
i wonder weather that was genuine interaction or just he was staying on its blind side to stay out of its way and was playing a deadly game


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Scarpa said:


> I wouldn't say that was the case in all individuals. My old beardie used to scratch on the viv front to be let out in the morning to run around the room, after 15 mins or so he would climb up between my bed and the wall and crawl onto my left shoulder. He would then look at me and if I didn't respond he would butt his head against my shoulder. I would then gently stroke the skin behind his ears and at the sides of his neck. He would close his eyes and tilt his head back. if I stopped he would butt me again until I resumed tickling him. After a while either I ignored him or he decided he's had enough. He would then drop to the floor, climb the chest or drawers and get back into his viv. I know that bearded dragons are one of the few reptiles that seem to actively seek out human interactions but the potential can be there in others. With snakes they do seem to use us as heaters at times :lol2:


Personally i am with dave. I dont believe reptiles are tame at all...but i believe alot of people believe they are. I believe reptiles have a level of docile-ness. The trouble is when you believe a reptile is tame you then associate a level of trust with them,trust with an animal that doesnt understand emotional bonds nor any form of loyalty.

This is the reason i dont tame down my snakes UNLESS there ones i use for teaching kids, because a docile 15ft retic CAN turn nasty when your unprepeared, sure it might not but theres always a chance....but when you treat them as nasty(or if they actually are un tame) then it means your never gonna be caught off guard.


----------

